# From this day forward...........



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

OK, I'm starting another journal.  This will be my journal in my speed to recovery from a bad back, right foot injury (nagging).  The purpose of this is to get back on track and to look good for the industry that is in front of me.  No, not look good but, SPECTACULAR!!!!

Don't worry folks, I will give only random up to date info on how the progress of the band is for those interested etc.    Or, just PM me with your address and I will respond to you!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

For the next two weeks I will be incorporating double sessions of cardio lasting 45 mins long and very light weights keeping my back in check. 

I will also be swimming alot as well to relieve those stresses as well!  

Diet will be VERY STRICT!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

SEPT 27TH

35 MINS CARDIO

Meal #1

4 whites/1yolk
Oatmeal (1 cup)
1 cup of Spinach

Meal #2

8 oz of chicken
Broccoli (1 cup)
1 Banana

Meal #3

6oz Grilled Talapia
Grilled Veggies

Meal #4
Repeat

Meal #5 
1 chicken breast
3 whites/1yolk
Raw Broccoli 6 stems

Meal #6

More Chicken (6 oz.)
Salad

No PM workout.

1.5 Gallons of water
L-Glutamine
L- Carnitine

No Multi's!  Need to run to the store for that tomorrow!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Jeez that is a tiny meal


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 27, 2004)

not everyone eats 5000 cals a day p


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 27, 2004)

Good luck david!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Jeez that is a tiny meal



I was running late this AM... but it's usually 7 whites/1 yolks


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> not everyone eats 5000 cals a day p




OMG, I wished I could go to that day and not have to worry about weight gain!!!  I LOVE food!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good luck david!!!!!




I Viv- acious!!!! 

How have you been?

Thank you for your well wishes!!!!


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi David    

You can do it David!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

David, I hope to see you soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, a new journal. Now I don't have to read that loooooonnnnng one!  Good luck David, I'll be following along!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hi David
> 
> You can do it David!!!!!



Hi Cajunfit!

Thanks for dropping in!

I truly hope I can do it because it almosts feels like my last straw!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> David, I hope to see you soon




Awwww... thanks Jenny-pooh!  You're so cute and you're looking so awesome these days!  Glad you found some less baggy shorts!!!!!

I truly hope I do get up there with the band and stuff!  I think it woudl be exceptional to get to finally meet you and Justin!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, a new journal. Now I don't have to read that loooooonnnnng one!  Good luck David, I'll be following along!



Hey Rock!  Long time no hear!  Well, I'm going to try not to make it so boring this time but I am unsure of how to make it spectacular! 

We'll see...... we'll see as time goes by!


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2004)

*A Song that rings through my head..........*

_I'll follow you down,
'Til the sound of my voice,
Will haunt you.

You'll never get away,
From the sound,
Of the woman that loves you.

I'll follow you down,
'Till the sound of my voice,
Will haunt you.

You'll never get away,
From the sound,
Of the woman that loves you.

I'll follow you down,
'Till the sound of my voice,
Will haunt you.

You'll never get away,
From the sound,
Of the woman that loves you._


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

I like that text  you shouldn't post them here, maybe someone will steal them!!  

Are you working with your trainer these days or on your own?
Oh, and how has the hurricane season been for you?


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I like that text  you shouldn't post them here, maybe someone will steal them!!
> 
> Are you working with your trainer these days or on your own?
> Oh, and how has the hurricane season been for you?



Hey Jenny!!  

You like the font's (text style) from the earlier passage.  That song above is "Silver Springs" by Stevie Nicks ala Fleetwood Mac.  

I am NOT training with Debi at this time due to schedule conflicts within me and I sorely do miss her and her motivation!

So, yes, I am doing it alone in the meantime.

The Hurricane's after the brutal one (Charley) I was in Orlando and it was horrific!  Terrible!

Hurricane Frances was no fun in South Florida that's for sure!

The other Hurricane's were nothing then again, they never really hit here!  But, I'm still standing refusing to budge and what not.  I think everyone including myself have faced DISASTER either finacially or Event Plan wise.  Sometimes, the pieces are so scattered that I don't even have an answer for it myself.

Thanks for popping in!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2004)

*Sometimes I wonder*

Well, I think life is catching up to me fast!

I just had my annually check up and all my levels are up!

Liver 
Cholesterol
Sugar

and something else probably.

With my blood work results ultimately I asked if my white cells count were up bc/ then I would have some type of infection and infections could also possibly mean other things!

Well, we'll see and I am not going to lose sleep over this and I'm certainly not going to take this lightly!!!!

Who knows, this could be the beginning of the end in my quest for Goal #1??  To become a Artist Manager etc.  I can still be that but I don't believe I would be 100% effective if ill etc.


----------



## david (Sep 29, 2004)

*My Last Post In This Journal Until I'm Better!!*

_Take me back in the arms I love
Need me like you did before
Touch me once again
And remember when
There was no one that you wanted more

Don???t go you know you will break my heart
She won???t love you like I will
I???m the one who???ll stay
When she walks away
And you know I???ll be standing here still

I???ll be waiting for you
Here inside my heart
I???m the one who wants to love you more
You will see I can give you
Everything you need
Let me be the one to love you more

See me as if you never knew
Hold me so you can???t let go
Just believe in me
I will make you see
All the things that your heart needs to know

I???ll be waiting for you
Here inside my heart
I???m the one who wants to love you more
You will see I can give you
Everything you need
Let me be the one to love you more

And some way all the love that we had can be saved
Whatever it takes we???ll find a way

I???ll be waiting for you
Here inside my heart
I???m the one who wants to love you more
You will see I can give you
Everything you need
Let me be the one to love you more_


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi David.  Good to see you decided on keeping a journal.  What do you mean you are sick?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Well, I think life is catching up to me fast!
> 
> I just had my annually check up and all my levels are up!
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

Listen don't worry much about it.  I know what you're talking about and that's no fun.  Not all is bad.  My father is going thru hell now, not because he has anything that you are thinking of, but because his levels are all screwed up.  You may need a break or not so much stress for a little while.  Believe it or not, when my dad's levels are checked and he has had a peaceful day or week, they are normal.  Then if they check them again and he has had a bad day, they are all over the place. 
Either way Dave, man, I'll be thinking of you and praying so that you're ok...
Take good care buddy and get better soon, I'll be pulling for ya'


----------



## david (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks guys for the "best Wishes"


In short, 2 days of swimming and 1 day of cardio...

Feeling a little better... no, A LOT BETTER 

- Upon hearing the new tracks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I think their is something VERY INNOVATING going on!  Freaking awesome and unbelievable!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2004)

OK, let's see how I feel after the gym this time..... Let's hope my inside's don't BURST!  

I'll be back with a full blown journal again, very soon!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2004)

A word for Cajunfit...

I was just about ready to go the Post Office to mail your CD and I had to give up that copy to someone.

The Rock!  

I thought I'd share that with you!    Don't worry, I came home to type this and get another copy and sending it out to you after I posts this.   Our Post Office is opn on Sunday's!   

- 45 mins of cardio
Light Back workout!

Foods will be listed later on......


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2004)

Evening (Sunday)

30 mins of cardio

Chest

Smith machine Bench
4 sets/20 reps

Nautilus Incline Bench
4 sets/20 reps

Seated flys
3 sets/20 reps

TRICEPS

Standing Weight push downs.
2 Sets

Biceps

Seated weighted curls
2 sets/15 reps


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi David!   

Good luck with your goals.    I hope that you're feeling strong and good these days.


----------



## david (Oct 3, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Hi David!
> 
> Good luck with your goals.    I hope that you're feeling strong and good these days.




Thank you, sweetie!!!

How are you?  I hope everything is going well with you, overall!


----------



## cajunFit (Oct 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> A word for Cajunfit...
> 
> I was just about ready to go the Post Office to mail your CD and I had to give up that copy to someone.
> 
> ...



Hey David    hmmmm.......so ya had to give up my CD   to the Rock? ( the Rock that I am thinking?)  I guess thats ok   

Well at least ya got me a copy


----------



## cajunFit (Oct 3, 2004)

WO looks good David!  How are you feeling today?


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hey David    hmmmm.......so ya had to give up my CD   to the Rock? ( the Rock that I am thinking?)  I guess thats ok
> 
> Well at least ya got me a copy




Yeah, I couldn't resist.  I don't get to See Dwayne Johnson (aka "The Rock") very often anymore and I won't see him again for another 2 months bc/ I believe he's off to do another movie (Spy Hunter) but I thought that telling you would be cute!    I have copies (100 + to be exact) but I only had one in the car like a "goof-ball" that I am.


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> WO looks good David!  How are you feeling today?




Thanks, but I "feel" like a cripple!!!  I was doing my back yesterday (split routine.. back in the morning and chest at night) and I was talking with "the Rock" doing a superset.  Lat Pulldowns and bent over rope pulls (Back) and I over did it!  I type this at this time for two reasons.  1) I woke up realizing it's hard to lift my right arm 2) I am going swimming to work my body and limber it up a little bit!


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2004)

A small note to anyone and everyone who does read this.

I'm very happy to have gotten to know you all and those who I interacted with.  Whether, good or bad.

So here are my finally farewells!!!

To the Old Skool Gang- It's been wonderful you all!  Really it has!!!!!  
I can't list you all!!!

To those of that gang that no longer post, I REALLY missed you!!!!!!

Well anyways... here it goes!

J'bo- you really are a sweetheart and always had good intentions even though we screamed like brother and sister!!

Firestorm- Drop me an email (found below) to give me your real information

Stacey- You know where to find me!!!

Sapphire- What a "gem" you are!!!

Jenny & Justin- You also know where to find me

The Mods- Thanks for putting up with my garbage!!!

Prince aka Robert Dimaggio!- You the man!!!!!  

Crash, Burner & Bigss- Damn, I'm gonna miss you guys!!!!!!  Good luck with everything!!!!!

Nike Gurl aka Hillary- Thank you for the "kind words" and may our paths cross one day soon in the industry we both know!!!

Oh yeah!!!  My South Florida crew!  you know where to find me!!!  Hell, some of you HAVE my phone number!!  Not that you can't find it below!  

I'm sure I can go on and on.... but........ this is the end my friend.  One less Post Whore or the King of Junk Post... gone.

Lots of love to you all and those I didn't mention, it was NOT intentional!

David Dean
David Dean Management & Productions, Inc.
djdean6@csp-designs.com


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

David, whats the deal.  Fill us in..


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2004)

There really is no "deal"......


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

David why do you feel it's time to leave?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Well, obviously there is.  You answer most all the Q's in your journal, and avoided mine about if you were sick.  So something is up.  You love IM, and I dont see why you would leave here?  

Sorry if I am being personal or nosey.  I am just curious, because I consider you a friend...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Why u leaving us honey?


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, obviously there is.  You answer most all the Q's in your journal, and avoided mine about if you were sick.  So something is up.  You love IM, and I dont see why you would leave here?
> 
> Sorry if I am being personal or nosey.  I am just curious, because I consider you a friend...




I don't think I avoided your question and I thought that I did answer your question before.

My health has actually excelled back to where it needs to be.  But like always, my time is so limited these days!

However, with the recent events that have been going on in my life (Band, Fitness magazine, adding another artist to my roster etc...  )  I feel that it's time to step down from this.

I assure you, one media type, you will see my name somewhere!

For example, Sawheet hopefully see the Fund Raiser that has given a freakin' ulcer due to the time constraints and the rapid planning to make this event happen... happen successfully!

Love for IM??  I don't think I "LOVED" IM.com but I "LOVED" the people on here!

I'm sure you will all do really well and I hope the type of things I said to each and everyone of you was helpful, inspirational, encouraging etc.  in one way or another.  Like I said, email me once in awhile if you want to.


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Why u leaving us honey?




OMG!!!!  It's Vivian!!  One of the few people I had the chance to meet face to face and enjoy your company!!!!

Oh Viv, you know how to reach my sweetie!!!!!!!!!  But I MUST leave and trust me on this!!!


I LOVE YA, Sweetie and don't ever lose touch with me!!!!  You know you can CALL me WHENEVER and I will always lend you that ear... ALWAYS!!!!



954-275-3693  Keep it- don't lose it!   

djdean6@csp-designs.com


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

I just wanted to make sure we were still cool.  Best of luck to you sweetie, I have your number in my phone and hopefully I can come down to Florida again soon!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

David, I hope you change your mind about leaving IM but whatever your decision I wish you the very best.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey David ... you're a busy man ... wish you the best in your media takeover.

If you make a reality TV show "Wanna be David" ... I want to be in it. 

take care,
Stephen


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2004)

OK, I am able to take some time out for a moment....  (This other band cancelled so I DON'T have to be anywhere tonight!  

* Accomplished many goals both fitness and business wise.

More Importantly-

1) I secured the phone number and can randomly at times reach a high prolific person at my disposal.  However, I would NEVER abuse that privilege!    TO me, he his ANOTHER person and that's why I think he gave me his number so I can ask for help etc.!   

2) I'm one last step closer to securing a spot for a really cool person I know that I think is *SOOOOOO deserving* to get exposure even in a small publication magazine!  The Coool thing is that this magazine is EXPANDING and hopefully soon as stated, will be available to most of the US.  Hopefully!!  Otherwise, I'm glad the person that will be featured as a request from me.... Really, I am!  

That's in on the home front!  Lots of things cooking etc...

I have added another person to my company who I believe will be a TREMENDOUS help!!!!!!  

*Workouts have a lot of swimmming in the AM and cardio in the evening along with weights.  I am happy and that's alll that matters right now.  

See you all after next week.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> OK, I am able to take some time out for a moment....  (This other band cancelled so I DON'T have to be anywhere tonight!
> 
> * Accomplished many goals both fitness and business wise.
> 
> ...



Sounds like things are going great David... I am glad to hear it!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you, Britilicious!!!

Always such encouraging words and nice compliments!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2004)

Here, it is amazing.  I sit here at 1:00 am and I should be sleeping, right?  But no, I  have a fund raiser in conjuction with THE AMERICAN RED CROSS that I created from the "Ground Up", made sure all the pieces are in place and that everything is peachy.  Guess who is doing all the mailings to friend's, family and businesses that I now will donate?

ME!   

But it's all good  because it's ALL IN MY NAME!!!!!  ​


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Here, it is amazing.  I sit here at 1:00 am and I should be sleeping, right?  But no, I  have a fund raiser in conjuction with THE AMERICAN RED CROSS that I created from the "Ground Up", made sure all the pieces are in place and that everything is peachy.  Guess who is doing all the mailings to friend's, family and businesses that I now will donate?
> 
> ME!
> 
> But it's all good  because it's ALL IN MY NAME!!!!!  ​



Eek 1am! 

Hey, nice to hear you sounding so up David.


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey David ... you're a busy man ... wish you the best in your media takeover.
> 
> If you make a reality TV show "Wanna be David" ... I want to be in it.
> 
> ...




If you knew half the things "non-glamour-wise" that has gone on NT since I started, you'd think again on that one.  However, Non Glamour turned to glitter- which hopefully will turn to gold!  That's when the real SCHISTER'S  come out and do whatever it takes to take it away from you!  That's probably why those who set, seek, and reach their goals achieving success tend to keep it bc/ they more than likely came from the bottom to the top rather than someone "HANDING" it to them!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2004)

I often wonder from some "things" in mathematical sense.

1+1=2 (Always)
2-1=1  (Pretty Simple... aint it.
1-1= Nothing

Yeah, that's pretty *dumb* too even think about!  However, certain things that I've seen, you can call it as you like but really everything in life is equivalent to such *simple* things in life.  It can also reflect willingness and logic common sense.  But I do like the end result of this. 

I often use that real simple equation on the end!

It comes in VERY handy when you have to re-explain this to the person directly!  Geesh!!!!!

Sometimes I wished they made a cream that was called "F*ck Off* and oh, how I would love to rub some of that lotion on some people!

"Simplistic people who do not get the easy stuff and make it harder than it needs to be deserve this cream! BC/f*cking off is the first thing they would need. APPLY GENEROUSLY!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2004)

On another note:

My only night off....

I get a call from this gal while shopping and this type of gal always *wants* something.... 

She asks me to go pick up something from point A to point B which is 15 mins drive time...  No Big Deal, huh?  I tell her "I don't think so.....

*Keep in mind*

* I slept 3 hours last night and I'm still awake!!!
* It's 2:00 am NOW!!!
* She tricks me to get into the car with one of her friend's that likes me.... I tell her I'm seeing someone now!!!!


Anyway, I tell her, still "No, I am NOT going to get this stuff for her at 2am!!!
She says she'll pay me $20 

 

Why I denied her stupid request.....  

* I gave her $40 for her friend to have!!!  It's a WIPE!!!
* Then 5 days later.... I loaned her $90 (For her)

Why the hell should she pay me $20 dollars when she can't pay me for the $90???

*STUPID!!!!*  

* She gave to this stupid post dated Check for for the $90 and since I haven't cashed it I decided to check on it and found that she closed her account on!  Good thing I had my bank check her account!  

I think Nice guys who have money... ends up having "just enough"!!!

Because dishonest people makes nice people seem "stupid"!!!

In theory, I'M BECOMING A CHANGED PERSON to nice-ity!


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2004)

_and it seems, another wave crashes from a Tsunami hitting the land of "what" was so beautiful......

Destroyed, sunken......... dead.

What a shame.  
Question the answers
What's and whose to blame?

Sweet thought, isn't it?

Real
NOt Real
Real
NOT real



Am I crazy?  I am not!

What I see and what I feel... is what is real

Not what I think or what I read... it's just a imagination of a tale... trail of possible lies!  Possibly.

_




- From _Message in a bottle_ and of what makes,* "A True Beautiful Sense".*


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2004)

_So it seems... it's too late now.... to turn back home... (it's too late it's too late) It's too late now!_


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2004)

Puuuuuuurr-fect!

I've got permission/approval from all companies and/or models for advertisement and future promotion type work!!!  But those involved, I'm keeping it  *anonymous*   

The funnier part about all this is, it IS fitness related!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2004)

I dropped 2 pictures into the gallery!

Just a sample of why my time is so limited and it's going to get worse even moreso! However, ALL FOR A WORTHY cause!

HELPING OTHERS!!!

Make sense?

I hope so!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2004)

Very tired today and tomorrow is going to be no better!!!

Another night and another show!

Anyways, I did a house call for a NExtel phone to be repaired.... it ended up also being a Computer to be repaired!  I swear, being a "Jack of all Trades" almost becomes being a "Jerk off idiots"!  

Well, the pay was good, though.


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2004)

I DON'T like getting calls at 4:00 AM from a "supposed" GF to come to the gym and talk etc.  

Well, at least I did WORKOUT though!  

20 mins cardio

LIGHT CIRCUIT TRAINING

Front Squats (2 sets- 15 reps)
Leg Curls " "
Deadlifts (BB) " "
Bicep BB Curls " "
DB Shrugs (Like I really need them!   )


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

VERY SUCCESSFUL NIGHT!!!!!!!

HOT Show last night at the Martini!!!!!  Were featured on 2 radio stations for Sun., Mon. & Tues during prime time hours 3 pm- 7 pm!


I am SO EXCITED!!!!

I have another model that is willing to work with us for Band apparel Model!!!!  She is FREAKIN' HOT!!!  Her name is Crystal!!!!!!!

I'm just wondering what I should pay her????


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> VERY SUCCESSFUL NIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> HOT Show last night at the Martini!!!!!  Were featured on 2 radio stations for Sun., Mon. & Tues during prime time hours 3 pm- 7 pm!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great night David... pay her LOTS!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

I see you're back ...


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

However!!!

I turned my FREAKING ankle and because of loose stone in the ground that was wet.  Unfortunately NOT on someone's property (Company) wise!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

What difference would it have made where you turned your ankle?  Please tell me you wouldn't sue for slipping on wet ground?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I DON'T like getting calls at 4:00 AM from a "supposed" GF to come to the gym and talk etc.
> 
> Well, at least I did WORKOUT though!
> 
> 20 mins cardio


  4 AM, a supposed GF, talk, 20 minutes of cardio...

  HOW can my mind not take a swan dive into the gutter with these types of details?! hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What difference would it have made where you turned your ankle?  Please tell me you wouldn't sue for slipping on wet ground?




It's a long story about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's was put there for "injury" .  Like it was deliberate!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

gotcha ...


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 4 AM, a supposed GF, talk, 20 minutes of cardio...
> 
> HOW can my mind not take a swan dive into the gutter with these types of details?! hahahahahahahaha!



The GF thing is a "hard to explain" factor.  She works in Law Office and starts her day off at 4:30 am (gym then work) and ends her day around 3 pm.  Whereas, I start my day at 6 AM and end my days/night at 1 to 2 AM at night.  We "love" each other but have no time to see each other so I'm unsure of what to call our relationship!   

I "wished" it was like that (20 mins of cardio) but no, I actually ouch weights and a treadmill!  


Yeah, tonight, bring yourself to the Hard Rock tonight and leave the gutter mind at home.  No wait, bring that too!  

I'm only going for a couple of hours tonight!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> The GF thing is a "hard to explain" factor. She works in Law Office and starts her day off at 4:30 am (gym then work) and ends her day around 3 pm. Whereas, I start my day at 6 AM and end my days/night at 1 to 2 AM at night. We "love" each other but have no time to see each other so I'm unsure of what to call our relationship!
> 
> I "wished" it was like that (20 mins of cardio) but no, I actually ouch weights and a treadmill!
> 
> ...


 Tonight? I thought it was thursday nights!

 I won't be able to go until after my BFL is over  I need all the rest i can get! Remember that's quite a drive out for me on a week night! I will go though. I promise. I'm looking forward to it! 

 Hey did spitfire make it out there yet?


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> gotcha ...



Actually, I am seeking an attorney's advice because I spoke to someone about this.  It is on a public owned property and they constantly refuse to fix the walkway!  The walkway is man-made with "Rocks".  this is the best way to describe it.  Let me restate.  The ROCKS are loose!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tonight? I thought it was thursday nights!
> 
> I won't be able to go until after my BFL is over  I need all the rest i can get! Remember that's quite a drive out for me on a week night! I will go though. I promise. I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> Hey did spitfire make it out there yet?



Hee Hee... it seems in this industry that "tomorrow is yesterday's today. "  I'm all whacky when it comes to days (these days)

You're right.  It is tomorrow but I KNOW that I won't be out there tomorrow either.  Unless "Darling Nikki"  (my friend) is there!

I am unsure if he came out there.  I must get his e-mail so I can give him dates etc. to know when to go.

I know, Ive just booked a show down in Aventura/N. Miami Beach on November 19th for a 1 hour showcase!  That is on a Friday though!  How's that?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hee Hee... it seems in this industry that "tomorrow is yesterday's today. " I'm all whacky when it comes to days (these days)
> 
> You're right. It is tomorrow but I KNOW that I won't be out there tomorrow either. Unless "Darling Nikki" (my friend) is there!
> 
> ...


 I do believe my nov 19 is open. The show has been "penciled in" hahahaha! Send me location, etc. when you have it. I'll be at the ECA World Fitness thing here in the deauville that weekend, just a few blocks from where I live, so it wont' be a bad drive to aventura


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great night David... pay her LOTS!



It was minus my ankle turning!!!   

Hmmmnn... I'm thinking $100-$150 for 4 GREAT shots and I know we will SNAP a couple of hundred!  which will only require an hour of her time!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I see you're back ...



Yes, you could say that as I lay here with a turned-sprained ankle!!!  

I didn't think I could "devote" any more time but here I am!!!  

Speaking of "time"  I hate this but I have to go to Jupiter now to do so more promotional stuff   for the band's fund raiser this Saturday!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I do believe my nov 19 is open. The show has been "penciled in" hahahaha! Send me location, etc. when you have it. I'll be at the ECA World Fitness thing here in the deauville that weekend, just a few blocks from where I live, so it wont' be a bad drive to aventura



I just booked Nov. 13th for the band in WPB and I just learned from the lady at Broadway Billiard's that she almost tried to pull a fast one on me! 

She has been bugging us to perform there after she learned of our itinerary and sponsorship involvement etc.

_She had us *NOT * performing with friend's............._ Number one no-no (a local Level)

_She had us booked at midnight.........._ Number two no-no

Either she is FORGETFUL...... in my 2nd and 3rd email's sent........
or
She hiding something and lying to me!  WTF???  

I told her if we don't have those two request fulfilled then, we are going to perform elsewwhere that night or just take the night off!  

But I will keep you posted!    BTW, Broadway Billiard's is located near the Aventura mall off of US.1 and Miami Gardens.  It's next to Fuddrucker's.  You can't miss it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I just booked Nov. 13th for the band in WPB and I just learned from the lady at Broadway Billiard's that she almost tried to pull a fast one on me!
> 
> She has been bugging us to perform there after she learned of our itinerary and sponsorship involvement etc.
> 
> ...


 I know exactly where that is. The 19th right? What's the 13th? WPB? Just want to make sure cause the 13th is a week night. no can do.

 Good luck with that fuquing beeyotch, by the way.


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I know exactly where that is. The 19th right? What's the 13th? WPB? Just want to make sure cause the 13th is a week night. no can do.
> 
> Good luck with that fuquing beeyotch, by the way.



Nov 13th is a Saturday.  Nonetheless, it's in West Palm Beach at City Place.  Although very nice and filled with sexy attractive people, it's QUITE a haul for you and me.  But, I of course am going because Cayenne's serves killer-awesome food!!  

She already said, 10 pm for me and now, let's see if she's coming with my friend's of the other band!  We'll see. BTW GG, you got earplugs for the November 19th?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Nov 13th is a Saturday. Nonetheless, it's in West Palm Beach at City Place. Although very nice and filled with sexy attractive people, it's QUITE a haul for you and me. But, I of course am going because Cayenne's serves killer-awesome food!!
> 
> She already said, 10 pm for me and now, let's see if she's coming with my friend's of the other band! We'll see. BTW GG, you got earplugs for the November 19th?


 is it? man i'm screwed up in my november calendar then hahha!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

So I met with a group of industry people the other night whose from California and after  a lengthy conversation, they says, "see you in Hollywood (CA)" and I know that he knows that I need to come out to California with the band for obvious reasons and such..... but I think that phrase is very common.... and VERY 

That group I spoke of are important so I wonder if there is going to be something happening.....

Double   I guess.


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2004)

*Break on through to the other side!!!*

_You know the day destroys the night 
Night divides the day 
Tried to run 
Tried to hide 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through to the other side, yeah 

We chased our pleasures here 
Dug our treasures there 
But can you still recall 
The time we cried 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through to the other side 

Yeah! 
C'mon, yeah 

Everybody loves my baby 
Everybody loves my baby 
She get(s high) 
She get(s high) 
She get(s high) 
She get(s high) 

I found an island in your arms 
Country in your eyes 
Arms that chain 
Eyes that lie 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through, oww! 
Oh, yeah! 

Made the scene 
Week to week 
Day to day 
Hour to hour 
The gate is straight 
Deep and wide 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through to the other side 
Break on through 
Break on through 
Break on through 
Break on through 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah_

*Why is it everytime I think of this song that I think of acting "reckless"??  Strange, huh?*


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2004)

So anyways,

The Performance of the Fund Raiser event is DONE!!!  Thank God!  I got everything I wanted out of it.

* To be aligned and noticed within the ARC company!
* Channel 12 (WPB-Palm Beach County news coverage!)
* Newspaper Coverage
* OVERALL Recognition within Palm Beach County for the Group, I DiGRESS, David Dean Management, Inc. 

Success?  YES!!  I'm so happy now that I can sleep!  Oh, yeah, I just woke up from doing that!  

My ankle is better now and I think I'm going into the gym tomorrow!!!


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, if I neglected to mention Radio coverage for Palm Beach County, I didn't.  We are already being covered for three days consectively during prime time hours when we perform at the Blue Martini in WPB which is NOW 4 times a month!

How's that for a KICK in the ASS!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> So anyways,
> 
> The Performance of the Fund Raiser event is DONE!!!  Thank God!  I got everything I wanted out of it.
> 
> ...


  Congratulations David! Sounds like big things are happening!  Can't wait to get out there next month!!

 And i'm glad your ankle is doing better...


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Congratulations David! Sounds like big things are happening!  Can't wait to get out there next month!!
> 
> And i'm glad your ankle is doing better...



Thanks GG, but nothing is *"Big"* to me until the Band gets signed.  However, on a local level, I truly believe that we are doing things that most band's aren't and being in things that most wouldn't think of and that's probably the difference maker.  It's funny though because the music rock scene down here in S. FLA is _"tough... extremely tough" _ and one has to stand out meaning be superior, inferior and/or wacko like (meaning punk music, crazy manical heavy metal, etc.)  So, we know we don't feel or in that manner act that way so mainstream Rock has to *"do" * something about *getting known* and the only way to do that besides putting out quality-likable music is to also "create on our/my own" functions (Such as the Hurrican Relief w/ American Red Cross).  Upon the release of our album that we are completing at the end of this month, more than likely we won't be signed however, the completed music video, the press kit's, the future functions/special events (that we'll be involved in ... unnannounced    ) (But I do promise you, Ivy that you will be one of the first to know of those events... I told you about the Fund raiser long before anyone knew and I kinda eluded to this other one... but there is another one as well that we'll be conducted in S. FLA!!! )  As for more magazine press, you'll be intrigued/shocked to find us in a particular magazine and that will be out in December!!!  Hmmnn... a release album date!  

As for the ankle, I am actually going to the gym here in a few and do some cardio and some more light circuit style training!!!

Talk to you again, soon... superwoman!!!


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2004)

Oops, silly stupid .... me!

November 19th  Friday
Broadway Billiard's 10pm or so
Aventura, FL (Fuddrucker's restaurant) Miami Gardens & US-1

Hope to see you or anyone else there. 

We are trying out our new computerized system for backup sounds etc.  So this will be VERY interesting for us!!!


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2004)

Strange how my signature is NOT showing....


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2004)

OK, 10 years later..............

I have to go to the gym now!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2004)

2nd session:

Light Legs (again)

Leg Extensions- 3 sets
Vertical leg Presses
Front Squats

Seated Ham string curls (reverse ??)
SLDL (2 sets)

Being very cautious with the ankle!


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got back from a band gig.  Before the band started, a waitress either

A. Had a seizure, fell and hit her head laying her semi unconcious
B. Fell, had a seizure, laying semi unconcious!

What a freaking scary site.  Kinda sad that I don't know any medical procedures on that.  

It took 911 10 mins to get there!!!!  

Not a great night-tonight!!!


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2004)

mmmnnnn... crystal.................


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2004)

ooohh whoops!

Here I'm dreamy!    Anyway's, beofre I ska=daddle down to the MIAMI, my WO.

40 mins of cardio.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Have fun


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2004)

2 days in a row!!  Studio until 12 am!!!!    I have been on the outskirts of Little Cuba... whatever that's supposed to mean.  However, I do like some of the foods.  Lots of different  varieties that's for sure!  I have been eating at night at a place called Casa Juan's.... some of those waitresses are frickin' hot with mouth drenching bods!!!!!  I thought I was in a Telemudo channel!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2004)

_*Last Night*_

I actually did a *REAL * workout!! (2 hours)

*Chest*

*DB Bench * 
4 sets- 20 reps  (25lbs., 35 lbs & 40 lbs) 45 second rest in BT
1.5 mins rest

*Incline DB Bench*
"Same pattern"

*Seated  flys*
Same Scheme 
40 lbs/45lbs.....
4 sets

*Triceps*

_Cable Pressdowns _ *supersetted * with _one arm pulldowns_

20 reps & 10- failure

Don't ask me the weights on this!! 

*40 mins* of *Cardio*

Well, it looks like I'm going back at this very hard style!!  cool!!!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2004)

I smell new things cookin in the oven again for the band (s)  and my group of cronnies along with some Fitness Gals, models (promotion only & Advertising) (Yeah.....I have added them!!!!   )!   .  I must remain hush-hush!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2004)

In a 1/2 hour I must go KICK these DELTS into a HIGH ASSED gear!

Ta-ta for now!


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

*LAST NIGHT*

*Shoulders*

*Side Lateral Raises*
4 sets- 20 reps (35 sec. rest in bt/ )
15, 20, 25, 20 lbs.

*Front Lateral raises*
4 sets- 20 reps "    "
20, 25 lbs 

*Reverse laterals flys*
3 sets "   "
lbs. unknown....

*Seated Nautilus Military press*
4 sets- "   "
Weight unknown.... 20,20,15,10 reps

*Biceps*

*Standing BB curls*
3 sets- 20, 20, 12, 12

*Seated curls supersetted w/ one arm cable curls*
3 sets- 20, 20, 12, 10

*ABS*

Cardio 30 mins  (Had to run to the Hard Rock in Hollywood, FL.... band thing at 11:00 pm)

2.5 hrs. of sleep.... real great, huh?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> 2 days in a row!!  Studio until 12 am!!!!   I have been on the outskirts of Little Cuba... whatever that's supposed to mean. However, I do like some of the foods. Lots of different varieties that's for sure! I have been eating at night at a place called Casa Juan's.... some of those waitresses are frickin' hot with mouth drenching bods!!!!! I thought I was in a Telemudo channel!


 Watch it with the cuban food, my dear! There is absolutely no good that can come of that! (fried, greasy, starchy, oh boy... the staples of my childhood).


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

I know..... I don't think anything but the Grilled chicken was healthy!

Here's my confessioni, Ivy.

While at the studio last week I decided to become slightly Cuban while residing in Little Cuba (Next to the airport)

* Lobster tail roasted in Garlic
* Steamed white rice
* Tamale (ate half... bland tasting)
* Lamb Fricasse (Seemed baked)
* Papa Fritas (bit in to it... threw it out)
* Veggies (boiled)
* Boiled Malanga (Yuck!)
* Rice w/ Beans (GREASE!!!  I tasted that and didn't eat it... exchanged it for the steamed white rice.  Am I pain in the ass?   )

I can't remember what else I had......  but wasn't this bad enough?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I know..... I don't think anything but the Grilled chicken was healthy!
> 
> Here's my confessioni, Ivy....


 OMFG.



 hahahahahaaha! well i'm glad you came to your senses!


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OMFG.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaaha! well i'm glad you came to your senses!



But those columbian, cuban, Venezuelan (shall I keep going??)  women..... were so sexy!!!!!!!  

What nationality are you again??


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

Hmmnnnn..... the band is out of town this weekend (up in Pensacola) and I am here.  What to do... what to do..

- Check out some venue's????
- Check out some bands????
- Go to the Gym  (hell, I'll do that anyway's...
- Read a book (music business related of course)
- Misbehave maybe....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> But those columbian, cuban, Venezuelan (shall I keep going??)  women..... were so sexy!!!!!!!
> 
> What nationality are you again??


 hahahhaha by birth, american. by culture, cuban.


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't wait to meet you in Novemeber. 
You're still the* "coolest gal with an awesome attitude-no-holds-barred" * gal and always will be in my book!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I can't wait to meet you in Novemeber.
> You're still the* "coolest gal with an awesome attitude-no-holds-barred" * gal!!!


 19th right? hahaha. Oh boy that weekend is going to be big. I've got other stuff happening around that time too. VERY EXCITING SHIZNIT!


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds great... can't wait! 

Well, if for some reason you _"Marcia Brady" _ me... all is good because I know you want to go and sometimes things just come up!  Hey, but you know what?  There is something I want to invite you to that is Fitness Related.  I'm going to have to see how _"BIG" _ the event is going to be.  Who knows, maybe our band is going to perform there as well.... *secret  *

I'll keep you posted on this!


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2004)

They cursed and burried him
Along with shame
And thought his timeless soul had gone
In empty burning hell - Unholy One
But he's returned to prove them wrong, So wrong


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Sounds great... can't wait!
> 
> Well, if for some reason you _"Marcia Brady" _ me... all is good because I know you want to go and sometimes things just come up! Hey, but you know what? There is something I want to invite you to that is Fitness Related. I'm going to have to see how _"BIG" _ the event is going to be.  Who knows, maybe our band is going to perform there as well.... *secret  *
> 
> I'll keep you posted on this!


 I'm not sure what "marcia brady-ing" you is hahahahhahaah but it sounds horrible!

 Nah, I will be going. I will be taking a companion. 

 As for the fitness relatd thing - is that at the deauville, or related to that event? I'm working/attending that conference nov 11-14 or something like that.


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what "marcia brady-ing" you is hahahahhahaah but it sounds horrible!
> 
> *Don't you  remember her famous phrase?  "Something suddenly came up"?  *
> 
> ...



Actually, it's going to be a "Launch" party    (There is going to be a second one as well.... )

*Also, there's going to be a cool party in Davie, FL for a "Football Player (nameless) " but I'll have to see how many "VIP's I can get for that one.  *


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

hahahhaha never watched the brady bunch that closely. I couldn't stand that show. Still cant! hahahhahaha! Sorry!

 A launch party? Woo hoo!

 A football player? Local?


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahhaha never watched the brady bunch that closely. I couldn't stand that show. Still cant! hahahhahaha! Sorry!
> 
> A launch party? Woo hoo!
> 
> ...



*NFL*


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2004)

Hello everyone!!

Life is busy and all projects (with everyone) is geting harder and harder! Especially with everyone else needing to submit things to me!

Talk soon again!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2004)

I feel like in a "giddy" mood!

I have been in the gym every day last week if not twice to look decent and stuff!

(Hello GG!!!!!)

In the meantime, before I go "throw" weights around......


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2004)

*Newsletter that I've recently sent out!!!!*

Hello Friend's, Family and Business Associates!

I DiGRESS 
NEWS

 The long awaited album is finished.  Almost..... (Mastering and Duplication) but I wanted you to hear the samples!!!


The album tracking and mixing is done!  Check out the samples on the web link provided below!  Turn your speakers up for "JUSTICE"!    Also, hear the new versions of *"Compass" * and *"Drain"   * Then, mellow out to* "Lion Tamer"!*

http://www.myspace.com/idigress 

Check out the newly vamped website.  80% completed!
www.idigresstheband.com

NEW SONGS on the full album along with some new versions of previous songs as well!  

Album will be for sale
 in December!

I hope this message finds you all well and stay in contact and see you at the shows!

NOVEMBER NOTES:  

 Hard Rock Hotel & Casino- Hollywood, FL
*Nov. 4, 11 & 18th*
Come join us along with
  our sponsor, *Budweiser True Music*
  Great food and great atmosphere!


* Nov. 5 & 6th - Adobe Gila's- Orlando, FL  
(International Drive... also next to Hooter's and Lulu's Bait Shack Restaurant)

** WEST PALM BEACH DATES*
Blue Martini  
 (This place ROCKS!)  

Tuesday's shows also is 
 "TALL BLONDE TUESDAY'S" Night

Nov. 9, 14, 23 & 28

*Cayenne's Restaurant
 (Next to the  Blue Martini  and I swear, the FOOD IS beyond awesome!!
Nov. 13

* Nov. 19th- Broadway Billiard's
 Aventura/N. Miami Beach, FL
See our friend's 
"Feeling Numb"
  Don't MISS this show those of you in the S. Broward/Dade area!!

Also, stay tuned for the CD release parties in December!​


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2004)

OK,

I must state that regardless, life has been hectic with arranging "everything else" as I have been working with another client within another market.  (Tanning products) so, the Band is 1st priority and the tanning product thing I'm seeking an endorsement/sponsor deal for  a particular person etc.......

I am going to be Represent another "hot" male band and will lead me back to Orlando for some studio session.  Thank God it's only a couple of days!      

Everything else is on a back burner.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2004)

Intersting thoughts.

_* It's easy to remember those who stand before you and hard to forget those who are there. _ 

*REVERSE that!  Now whose laughing!*

_* I think I went medieval on some thing s tonight and certain things and some got to *brunt* part of my storm..... didn't think I had in me still!?!?!_

_*  I've gotten to where I am today and people in my area are getting to know me..... however, I've granted the opportunity of things for them, to understand and believe what I have to say....  No longer am I snoozing through any of this... It's your turn now!"_


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate 7:00 am calls on a Sunday!  Really, that is the only day I sleep in casually!  

Otherwise I am doing GREAT for anyone who wants to know or reads this.... just tired though!

Lots of Love to you all!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

Turn the phone off! 
I have my phone far enough away from the bedroom so that I cannot be disturbed.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Turn the phone off!
> I have my phone far enough away from the bedroom so that I cannot be disturbed.




And we wouldn't wan to disturb you in the bedroom while your sleeping or.......  

would you even hear the phone anyways?   

Thanks for stopping in and unfortunately in this line of business, answering the phone is neccessary!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2004)

A quick drop in and a half assed post by me.  

Hello everyone!  

GG, I hope you're still going or able to come.  Let me know!  It's this Saturday!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2004)

The Mastering is complete!!!!

Off to the gym now!!!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2004)

It all started with a slice of pizza..................


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to whomever may be reading this!

Anyways, lots has happened since I last truly posted in my own journal.  Although I won't shine upon those points but it's getting very close to the end!  

Everything is going great, a lot of new stuff happening... more on the innovative/creative side, too!  Functions and features... ya di ya di ya da!

So, I wanted to give you something that hopefully wil creep into your ears someday, sometime-soon!

But before that, I was truly inspired lately due to the passing of a good friend's mother passing away due to cancer.

*God bless your mother, Jamie and love to you from me........ forever!*

With that I leave you with the above mentioned song that hopefully all of you will hear! (next post)

God Bless you all and Happy Holiday's!


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2004)

*Silk with Bullet Holes *  

_Written by: John D'Angelo, Carol A. Chamness _   

_Who am I?
Well, I???m your flower.  So take my life one pedal at a time.
I am you and you are me so take my life my shadow meets your light.

An angel falls when lovers die.
And feathered winds caress away the memories.
I will show my soul: the silk with bullet holes.

Breathe in me and make us one.
Take my flower I???ve offered to no one.

An angel falls when lovers die.
And feathered winds caress away the memories.
I will show my soul: the silk with bullet holes. _  

From the album, "Justice" debuting in December 2004


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh wow!!!

I even conducted business on Thanksgiving!!   

Alright South Beach go'ers or residents.....   we're going to be playing a super club that is famous and has it's VIP area and I will announced it twic eof the venue and date and the BEST thing is that LOCAL bands are going to be rather *miffed* and this is what I thrive on.  Getting into place normally where you're NOT supposed to get in!  

Also, negotiations in Downtown Ft. Lauderdale at anotuerh big club... soon to happen.  

As for Palm Beach.. the steam is continuing on!


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh wow!!!

I even conducted business on Thanksgiving!!   

Alright South Beach go'ers or residents.....   we're going to be playing a super club that is famous and has it's VIP area and I will announced it *twice* of the venue and date and the BEST thing is that LOCAL bands are going to be rather *miffed* and this is what I thrive on.  Getting into place normally where you're NOT supposed to get in!  So if I send you an invite, then good.  

Also, negotiations in Downtown Ft. Lauderdale at another big club... soon to happen.  

As for Palm Beach.. the steam is continuing on!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2004)

VIP tomorrw night in South Beach!!!!!!!

Crobar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2004)

This is where we'll be performing!!!!!

But tomorrow, this is where we'll be partying and in the VIP section!!!  

Enjoy the website everyone!!!

http://www.crobarmiami.com/


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2004)

Yikes!!!  

If that's Miami Party lifestyle of what I experienced over the 48 hours then, I'll be dead by February!    What a freakin' excellent GREAT time!  (Being in the VIP makes it way better!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2004)

NEWS NEWS NEWS!!!

I'm TAKEN!!!  I am excited... I am love!  

Didn't think it was going to happen due to my time restrictions and projects but...............   

That is all!

I am OFF the MARKET!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2004)

Of the Stranger.................  

There will be a new development amongst "TEAM PRODUCTION"  Some you South Floridian's MAY benefit from it!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow... two post away from 26K!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2004)

And..................... done!


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2004)

"Team Production" going into full swing VERY soon!

Diet and Workouts= CRAPPY!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2004)

The New website is up for the band!!!

Check out!!!  Watch the video......   http://www.idigresstheband.com


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2004)

The Complete Plan- 

I have broken off 2 seperate divisions for David Dean Mgmt., Inc.

Palm Beach county and north is held by David Dean, Management, Inc. and ran along side another group.  This company name will change names VERY SOON!

Dade County/Broward - I have taken my company and merged it with a new formed company called "Ocean Talent" ( www.oceantalent.com ) formerly of another agency.  We will be  doing Film/Video, Sports & Music and referred to as "Upper Mgmt."  Some slight definitions.  Casting for Movie and Commercials, Press Kits, Photography, Bookings, Music Productions and Development for most music genre's.  Club Promotions mainly in South Beach.  Sports... I have no clear definition for it yet 

Let's hope that 2005 becomes a "Good Year" for my company!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year to anyone who may be reading this!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2005)

Has it been that long?

I wonder if anyone remembers me?

I've been so busy!!!!

I miss all of you (to those who are reading this!)


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2005)

*And then they say... how come you didn't see this coming*

100's of sharks roaming the Deerfield/Delray Beach Shore!!!!

Can you honestly see them here in this picture?


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2005)

_"I felt the leg pull out, and it just felt like a knife through butter, and I just thought, 'Oops."_

Wow!


----------

